# The Creamery Compressor



## dmnCrawler (Jul 3, 2021)

I was able with the help of @PedalPCB to verify the Creamery Compressor. I have put together a build report with lots of pictures on my site. The link is here: https://www.pachydermpedals.com/pedals/147/.  Here are some pics:


----------



## fig (Jul 3, 2021)

Great report! I was mooooved by it!
Thanks for doing this...you rock!


----------



## peccary (Jul 3, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## giovanni (Jul 3, 2021)

What are those wide rectangular components?


----------



## wintercept (Jul 4, 2021)

giovanni said:


> What are those wide rectangular components?


Those are VCA chips, THAT 2181 I think?


----------



## wintercept (Jul 4, 2021)

To elaborate, many different chips in those single DIP packages. They aren’t very common but they pop up in older gear like opamps as seen in older Boss stuff.

Ik the Milk Box is VCA’s based, so that’s THAT 

Edit: upon closer inspection, I think I see a Coolaudio logo on the chips, so they are maybe clones of the 2181?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 4, 2021)

Super excited about this! Now it should just be a matter of time before it’s available and I can finally stop begging for it to be released


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jul 4, 2021)

giovanni said:


> What are those wide rectangular components?





wintercept said:


> To elaborate, many different chips in those single DIP packages. They aren’t very common but they pop up in older gear like opamps as seen in older Boss stuff.
> 
> Ik the Milk Box is VCA’s based, so that’s THAT
> 
> Edit: upon closer inspection, I think I see a Coolaudio logo on the chips, so they are maybe clones of the 2181



They are clones of the 2159. I bought them so long ago that I forget where I got them from. 

Edit: Just looked and they are $3.50 from smallbear electronics. http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/ic-v2159d/


----------



## wintercept (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks for the info and for sharing your amazing projects! Love checking up on your blog and YouTube. Really inspiring stuff, keep it up!


----------



## almondcity (Jul 4, 2021)

nice work, I am interested in this


----------



## Robert (Jul 4, 2021)

_Hopefully _tomorrow.  

If not, Tuesday.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jul 5, 2021)

Robert said:


> _Hopefully _tomorrow.
> 
> If not, Tuesday.


How do I label this thing?  🙂


----------



## Robert (Jul 5, 2021)

Level | Attack
Compress | HiExpress

or

Quarts | Spill
Cream | Pasteurization


----------



## fig (Jul 5, 2021)

moo | moo
moo | moo


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jul 5, 2021)

Robert said:


> Level | Attack
> Compress | HiExpress
> 
> or
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 5, 2021)

fig said:


> moo | moo
> moo | moo


Beat me to it 😡


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 7, 2021)

fig said:


> moo | moo
> moo | moo


Udderly ridiculous. 

Don't have a cow, man...


----------

